
Monthly cost of child care for one child in San Francisco is $1,955 - spking
https://www.sfgate.com/mommyfiles/article/housing-expensive-childcare-cost-of-living-rent-13189388.php
======
siruncledrew
My goodness... that's more than a mortgage in many places. Even if you have
parents/in-laws that could help, unless they live on their own, then there's
the added cost of paying more to have more people living together. And without
paid maternity/paternity leave, then you can't stay home either. That's a
tough financial situation.

------
anfilt
What the heck are they spending there money on? Food, and Clean clothes should
not cost that much a month?

------
vanesa-
$1,955? Where??? I've only been finding child care for minimum $2500!

